# 3 BIG BULLS



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

Going out for the afternoon hunt we got behind this truck. look at the mass on the one in the middle.. hope someone can give details where when and how? Utah Bulls

[attachment=2:9c081]IMGA0071.JPG[/attachment:9c081][attachment=2:9c081]IMGA0071.JPG[/attachment:9c081][attachment=2:9c081]IMGA0071.JPG[/attachment:9c081]


----------

